# Belle France. Rouen.



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, we had dream to look at half-timbered houses. The dream came true!

There are plenty of those in Rouen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... I love every single pic! The Cathedral is overwhelming! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Igor! I can see why Monet painted the west front of Rouen cathedral 30 times then gave up in despair!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I only remember Rouen vague, from a short visit while waiting for a train connection to the Normandic coast... 35 years ago! But I do remember the magnificent cathedral we visited. I think it has got the highest church tower in France and one of the tallest in Europe.
But the real gem is the facade, which is really impressive! 

Great shots! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Wow... I love every single pic! The Cathedral is overwhelming!


Thank you, Silvia! The Cathedral is really great... Beware, the will be a plenty of it in this thread 




Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots, Igor! I can see why Monet painted the west front of Rouen cathedral 30 times then gave up in despair!


Yes! It worth seeing, besides near the Cathedral is the Church of Saint-Maclou and a whole bunch of wonderful half-timbered houses 



Benonie said:


> I only remember Rouen vague, from a short visit while waiting for a train connection to the Normandic coast... 35 years ago! But I do remember the magnificent cathedral we visited. I think it has got the highest church tower in France and one of the tallest in Europe.
> But the real gem is the facade, which is really impressive!
> 
> Great shots!


Thank you, Ben!

Stone lace





Well, the Cathedral looks impressive from within as well...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What an architectonical wonder, Igor!
And you show it to us in phantastic pics - thank you! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

What more to say? ... Awesome shots of an awesome building.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW! :eek2: French (and British) Gothic are simply the most impressive!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, that cathedral is insane.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful start of new thread, this Cathedral looks gorgeous!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> What an architectonical wonder, Igor!
> And you show it to us in phantastic pics - thank you! :applause:


My pleasure, Silvia!



openlyJane said:


> Absolutely fabulous!


Yes, the quality & variety of small details is overwhelming, the grandeur of the Cathedral is really breathtaking.



Why-Why said:


> What more to say? ... Awesome shots of an awesome building.


 Thanks, Nick!



Benonie said:


> WoW! :eek2: French (and British) Gothic are simply the most impressive!


Very likely



skymantle said:


> Wow, that cathedral is insane.






Leongname said:


> beautiful start of new thread, this Cathedral looks gorgeous!


Thanks, Leon!






And now a short break from the Cathedral. But we'll be back


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rouen :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Amazing city and photos. The Cathedral is just wonderful! Thanks a lot, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!

Let's stroll around historic center...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! the cathedral is the city's center piece,one of the world's best 
and biggest and a subject model of many a painter....thanks bro, for showing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Updates of great beauty, Igor! :applause:

I particularly love this one, full of harmony and timeless beauty:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive city of Rouens, great pics :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for nice comments & viewing...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So much beauty... Gorgeous pics of romantic places, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice experimental set, Igor! For me the b & w one captures those lovely half-timbered buildings best.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why-Why said:


> Nice experimental set, Igor! For me the b & w one captures those lovely half-timbered buildings best.


Maybe... I guess, tit is rather hard to show these buildings on the photos, they are totally incredible in life, but looks more ordinarily when photographed.


You think that I forgot about the fish-eye? Wrong!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely love the medieval buildings. In France these sorts of towns and villages are so well preserved.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Outstanding good update, Igor! :applause:
Great fish-eye impressions, also love the Cathedral inside, and this one,
the Cathedral under dynamic clouds, is my favourite:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome shots specially the cathedral.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The passage leads to the Atrium of Saint Maclou. Not easy to spot it 




The Atrium of Saint Maclou:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb shots, Igor! :applause:
Love all these Fachwerk...



shik2005 said:


>


...and this part with the spooky skulls seems to be very old!



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Superb shots, Igor! :applause:
> Love all these Fachwerk...
> 
> 
> ...


It is really old. It is the cemetery near the Church of Saint Maclou, built when the Black Plague struck Rouen in 1348.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> It is really old. It is the cemetery near the Church of Saint Maclou, built when the Black Plague struck Rouen in 1348.


Interesting... - that also explains the many skulls and bones...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a city for a photographer! Wonderful shots! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

My favourites are #31.2 and #31.9. Great shots!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and great photographer; What a wonderful combination!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice updates from Rouen :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just love this one:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Even though many of the buildings have clearly subsided over time, you can see how new occupants have re-aligned new windows and doors - so that the buildings still work.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! I didn't realize Rouen has got so many half timbered houses. And your photography is stunning! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Wow! I didn't realize Rouen has got so many half timbered houses. And your photography is stunning! kay:


The old city is brimming with these half timbered houses. 



openlyJane said:


> Even though many of the buildings have clearly subsided over time, you can see how new occupants have re-aligned new windows and doors - so that the buildings still work.


Aha. BTW, the apartments we lived in were in a half timbered house... in a shed, more likely...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

First class pics, Igor! :applause:
Phantastic golden clock...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for this tour through a very beautiful town! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> First class pics, Igor! :applause:
> Phantastic golden clock...


Thanks, Silvia! I'm sorry, but there will be more pics of this golden clock...

QUOTE=Taller, Better;145526509]Thank you for this tour through a very beautiful town! :applause:[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful underside of arch. That’s quite something!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love every single picture, Igor! kay:
Wonderful details, for instance the moss that covers the figures...



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Wonderful underside of arch. That’s quite something!


There will be more of it...



yansa said:


> I love every single picture, Igor!
> Wonderful details, for instance the moss that covers the figures...


Thanks! In fact, the amount and elegance of these details is overwhelming... 

So, more pics of the Gros-Horloge & wonderful Renaissance arc. The mechanism of this clock was made in 1389... and the will be more pics, concerning these clock & arch. Sorry.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Indeed, one of the most beautiful cities I ever saw here at SSC, Igor! 
Gorgeous pictures! :applause:
P.S.: The scene under the bridge, Christ as shepherd, what a wonderful impression!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous pics, Igor! That Gros-Horloge and its setting is simply amazing.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Indeed, one of the most beautiful cities I ever saw here at SSC, Igor!
> Gorgeous pictures! :applause:
> P.S.: The scene under the bridge, Christ as shepherd, what a wonderful impression!


Thank you, Silvia! This scene is on the underside of the arch in which Gros-Horloge is installed... There is an observation deck there, we'll visit it. Later on 



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous pics, Igor! That Gros-Horloge and its setting is simply amazing.


Thank you, Nick. The Gros-Horloge is amazing, really.

Yes, whole bunch of half-timbered houses again . Old, crooked, unbelievable.. and don't forget about WWII, Rouen got its share of bombing, good half of the city was destroyed. Luckily, this part survived.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Viva la France*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Incredible stylish city, wonderful photography :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! cozy and charming city, lovely pictures kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

This strangely shaped building is the Church of Saint Joan of Arc


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The Church Saint Joan of Arc is very extraordinary indeed! 
Great update again, here are my two favourites:



shik2005 said:


> ^^ Superb snapshot! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW! I think it's time for us to revisit this gorgeous French jewel. And for a longer visit this time. The architecture is really amazing. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> The Church Saint Joan of Arc is very extraordinary indeed!
> Great update again, here are my two favourites:


The shape of the Church resembles a boat. BTW, there is a market right there.



Benonie said:


> WoW! I think it's time for us to revisit this gorgeous French jewel. And for a longer visit this time. The architecture is really amazing. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures, Igor! :applause:


Rouen definitely worth a visit... We stayed there for three days & it was not too long, despite the weather.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating update, dear Igor! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful..... and a snail too.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful..... and a snail too.


Eh bien non, no snails allowed, escargot


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many great details, Igor... kay:

"Fachwerk" is one of my all time favourites among the building styles!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonderful half-timbered buildings! And I'm not sure what you call this, but it's rather splendid:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> So many great details, Igor... kay:
> 
> "Fachwerk" is one of my all time favourites among the building styles!


Fachwerk is real wonder. Unbelievable constructions.



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful half-timbered buildings! And I'm not sure what you call this, but it's rather splendid:


I don't know the right name for them, but couldn't miss such marvellous decorations. In fact, there are two of them: DSC03326 



P8116031 

P8116030 

P8116029 

P8116028 

DSC03341

DSC03342 

DSC03340 

DSC03337 

DSC03338 

DSC03334 

DSC03335


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing timbered houses and architecture :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

shik2005 said:


> I don't know the right name for them, but couldn't miss such marvellous decorations. In fact, there are two of them: DSC03326


I gather they're called finials. These are certainly the most beautiful I've ever seen.
Great shots from Rouen, Igor!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

it's a great feeling to visit this city (even in photos) which was once a prosperous capital of the Anglo-Norman during the Middles Ages. 
thank you *Igor* for these gorgeous photos.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Igor, with pics No. 9, 11 and 12 as my favourites! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The narrowness of many of the medieval streets just brings to mind how utterly, to the modern temperament, suffocating life must have been for people in those days. Everyone is on top of everyone else; & would know your business, and the concept of an individual path in life was most likely quite alien.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rouen, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> The narrowness of many of the medieval streets just brings to mind how utterly, to the modern temperament, suffocating life must have been for people in those days. Everyone is on top of everyone else; & would know your business, and the concept of an individual path in life was most likely quite alien.



I think the point is "to the modern temperament". People then lived their own lives. They had no way to have look at alternative way of life, even if such another way of life existed.

Modern life is not devoid of influence from society or government or neighbors or church (and now technologies  ). But we've got accustomed to such influence and are more or less content...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

General Electric said:


> Amazing timbered houses and architecture


Thank you!



Why-Why said:


> I gather they're called finials. These are certainly the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> Great shots from Rouen, Igor!


Thanks for eplanation, Nick!



capricorn2000 said:


> it's a great feeling to visit this city (even in photos) which was once a prosperous capital of the Anglo-Norman during the Middles Ages.
> thank you Igor for these gorgeous photos.


My pleasure, Robert.



yansa said:


> Beautiful update, Igor, with pics No. 9, 11 and 12 as my favourites!


Thanks, Silvia, much appreciated!



openlyJane said:


> The narrowness of many of the medieval streets just brings to mind how utterly, to the modern temperament, suffocating life must have been for people in those days. Everyone is on top of everyone else; & would know your business, and the concept of an individual path in life was most likely quite alien.


Yes, sure. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Rouen, Igor


Thanks, Christos!




P8116032 

 
P8116033 


P8116034 


P8116035 


DSC03344 


DSC03345 


DSC03346 


DSC03349 


DSC03351 


DSC03352


DSC03354 


DSC03353 


DSC03355 


DSC03357


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely details, wonderful pics, Igor! :applause:
I have a special love for this building:



shik2005 said:


> DSC03355


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC03358 

DSC03359 

DSC03360 

DSC03361 

DSC03362 

DSC03363 

DSC03364 

DSC03365 

DSC03366 

DSC03367 

DSC03368 

DSC03369


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC03371 

DSC03373 

DSC03379 

DSC03380 

DSC03386 

Church of St. Ouen. Magnificient building.


DSC03372 

DSC03374 

DSC03377 

DSC03378 

DSC03381 

DSC03382 

DSC03383 

DSC03384 

DSC03387 

DSC03812


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Igor, how wonderful! :applause:



shik2005 said:


> DSC03378
> 
> DSC03381
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/24iaxKF


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful city, that cathedral is one of the best gothic designed structures in the world.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

The west front of St-Ouen is simply awesome!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for feedback, friends.

More of St-Ouen, fisheye included.


P8126045


P8126044-


P8126040


P8126038


DSC03402


P8126048


DSC03394


DSC03395


DSC03396


DSC03399


DSC03400


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for visiting.


DSC03434


P8126052-2


DSC03433


P8126055


P8126058


P8126059


P8126061


DSC03442


DSC03439


DSC03441


DSC03443


DSC03444


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy photographer, who finds such a window... 
I love the wonderful pics you made through that astonishing glass, Igor! :applause:
Very nice selfie and b/w portrait too! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots through the windows! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! #121 these pictures are stunning! Thanks for sharing them :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers: :applause:


 thank you, Christos!



Benonie said:


> Great shots through the windows! kay:


Thanks, Ben!



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! #121 these pictures are stunning! Thanks for sharing them :applause:



Thank you, Roman, much appreciated.



yansa said:


> Happy photographer, who finds such a window...
> I love the wonderful pics you made through that astonishing glass, Igor! :applause:
> Very nice selfie and b/w portrait too! kay:


Thank you. Silvia. Indeed, these stained glass windows provided excellent artistic filters 

Looking from le Gros-Horloge:


DSC03445 

DSC03446 

DSC03447 

DSC03448 

DSC03449 

DSC03451 

DSC03452 

DSC03453 

DSC03454 

DSC03455 

DSC03456 

DSC03457 

DSC03458 

DSC03464 

DSC03463


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonderful rooftop shots in the rain, Igor. Really captures the damp climate of Normandy. And what a Gothic feast Rouen offers!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a great update, Igor... My favourites are the red-white beauty in No. 8,
and No. 9 - face to face with the Gothic Cathedral! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Igor. Thank you!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why-Why said:


> Wonderful rooftop shots in the rain, Igor. Really captures the damp climate of Normandy. And what a Gothic feast Rouen offers!



Thanks, Nick. Rouen is real feast, both Gothic & half-timbered 




yansa said:


> Such a great update, Igor... My favourites are the red-white beauty in No. 8,
> and No. 9 - face to face with the Gothic Cathedral! :applause:


Thank you, Silvia. Much appreciated.





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new set, Igor. Thank you!



Thank you, Roberto, for such nice comment.





P8126066


P8126067


P8126071


DSC03467


DSC03469


DSC03472


DSC03477


DSC03476


DSC03479


DSC03482


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah, some nice fish eye impressions again! 
Love every single pic, and these two particularly caught my eye kay:





shik2005 said:


> DSC03469
> 
> 
> DSC03472


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC03484


DSC03485


DSC03486


DSC03488


DSC03489


DSC03491


DSC03492


DSC03493


DSC03494


DSC03495


DSC03496


DSC03497


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Atmospheric and beautiful! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank for feedback, everyone. 


DSC03498


DSC03499


DSC03500


DSC03501


DSC03504


DSC03505


DSC03506


DSC03507


DSC03508


DSC03510


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Magic night in Rouen... Many favourites, but the last pic is particularly atmospheric for me. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Magic night in Rouen... Many favourites, but the last pic is particularly atmospheric for me. kay:



Thank you, Silvia. Night in old cities is something right from fairy tales. 

Funny thing, though - during this night walk we met several cars with Khabarovsk license plates  The world is small.



DSC03516


DSC03512


DSC03513


DSC03514


DSC03515


DSC03520


DSC03523


DSC03524


DSC03525


DSC03527


DSC03528


DSC03529


DSC03530


DSC03531


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia. Night in old cities is something right from fairy tales.
> 
> Funny thing, though - during this night walk we met several cars with Khabarovsk license plates  The world is small.


Indeed! 


Beautiful night shots again, Igor! kay:
And I love this relief "Jesus the shepard":





shik2005 said:


> DSC03514


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It's time to leave Rouen. Thanks for visiting. 


DSC03556


DSC03537


DSC03538


DSC03540


DSC03541


DSC03543


DSC03544


DSC03546


DSC03550


DSC03554


DSC03557


DSC03558


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Having no exact geometrical lines gives these Fachwerk buildings so much life! kay:





shik2005 said:


> DSC03538



Wonderful pic of the clock tower! :applause:





shik2005 said:


> DSC03550


Thank you for your great pictures, Igor!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Magical night-shots, Igor. This is my favourite:










Great set all round from Rouen!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rouen :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have to say that up until now I've missed out on quite a few of your Rouen posts, which is a great shame since it looks utterly delightful, and your photos are great.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Have to say that up until now I've missed out on quite a few of your Rouen posts, which is a great shame since it looks utterly delightful, and your photos are great.



Strangely, I was completely fascinated by Rouen, but now Paris grabs my attention


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Strangely, I was completely fascinated by Rouen, but now Paris grabs my attention


Yes, I guess Paris has some of the charm of Rouen, but also the excitement of a far larger city.


----------

